# Visiting Friends in Cyprus.......?Iam a UK Citizen



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I am a UK Citizen and my wife is Thai and we are planning to visit Cyprus to stay with friends for a few weeks. The Cyprus Consulate has sent us a "Assumption of Responsibility Form" which, in brief, demands that our hosts assume all responsibility for us including repatriation and possible medical expenses during our stay. 

If we were unfortunate enough to, say, get smashed up in a car accident or similar this could bankrupt our friends so who would sign such an unreasonable document. Surely a return air ticket and adequate insurance should suffice?

Your comments will be welcomed...


----------



## methusela (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure how you came to be in contact with the Cyprus Consulate. If you are simply planning to spend a few weeks visiting friends in Cyprus you would normally just hop on a plane, after first making sure you have adequate travel insurance with good medical cover. As a UK citizen you personally should also make sure you have a European Health Insurance card, which entitles you to free reciprocal health care in Cyprus state hospitals.

I suspect the problem relates, not to you but to your wife, because of her non-EU nationality. Even so, provided she has adequate insurance there should be no chance of your friends becoming responsible for her health costs in the event of an accident or serious illness. The real problem might be getting insurance for her that covers all medical costs, because as a non-EU national she would not be entitled to any free healthcare over there.

As to having a return airline ticket, that wouldn't be of much value if you got "smashed up" in a car accident and were seriously ill in hospital would it? Airlines don't accept hospital beds, drips, infusion pumps, e.c.g. machines etc as "carry-on" luggage.

I'd recommend that you speak to a specialist insurance broker to see what they can offer. It may be more expensive than just buying a travel policy on line but there are many pitfalls for the unwary when it comes to travel & medical insurance.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*I am a UK..........*

Thank you for your swift reply. 

We are actually living in New Zealand just to complicate matters. I will explore the insurance matter further but do not have medical insurance as I am 74 and the premiums are not friendly!

I think you are right about my wife's nationality being a disadvantage as Thailand seems to have earn't itself a bad reputation but she has a NZ Work Permit which should help her status.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

If you are a UK citizen there is no what so ever obligation for sufficient funds for either you or your wife, at leats if you lived in UK when you came to Cyprus.

The problem can be how they see on you living in New Zeeland. Normally you are still a EU citizen and should be treated as such as long as you have a UK passport.

If your wife has a permission to stay in any of the Schengen states the same rules apply on her

Anders in Frankfurt


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Visting friends.....*



Vegaanders said:


> If you are a UK citizen there is no what so ever obligation for sufficient funds for either you or your wife, at leats if you lived in UK when you came to Cyprus.
> 
> The problem can be how they see on you living in New Zeeland. Normally you are still a EU citizen and should be treated as such as long as you have a UK passport.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

